
Ask HN: Why haven't you implemented AI in your software yet? - timmm
AI can perform a number of tasks more efficiently and accurately than a person. So why haven&#x27;t you done it yet? (I am curious about barriers for companies to implement ML)
======
verdverm
I'm a fan of determinism

I used a simpler method to recognize shapes in the mean time (plan to move to
tensorflow.js)

Need to produce training data for this as well

ML isn't always the right solution (panacea) at the start, really depends on
the problem and business/idea status/goals

